# Vulcanismo - 2006



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 15:58)

Abri este tópica para convergir notícias sobre erupções vulcânicas por todo o planeta (nunca sei onde fiz o último post); desculpem mas está tudo em inglês :

30 Agosto

Mud volcano floods Java
http://www.nature.com/news/2006/060828/full/060828-1.html

Mayon volcano spews ash columns after one-week lull
http://www.mb.com.ph/MAIN2006083073018.html

Global Warming Feedback Loop Caused by Methane, Scientists Say
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/08/060829-methane-warming.html

Ecuador: Tungurahua Volcano OCHA Situation Report No. 7
http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/RWB.NSF/db900SID/KKEE-6T5LCL?OpenDocument


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 17:15)

O Mayon nas Filipinas está no nivel 4 de alerta! 
Este Link é muita fixe 
http://www.swvrc.org/alerts.htm


----------



## Iceberg (30 Ago 2006 às 23:40)

De facto, este último link é porreiro, parece que estamos à frente de um painel de controlo, controlando em Real-Time o estado nos vulvões mundiais ... enfim, as maravilhas das novas tecnologias ao nosso dispôr.


----------



## Luis França (1 Set 2006 às 17:06)

Mayon volcano big blow still probable warns Philippine's government
http://newsinfo.inq7.net/breakingnews/metroregions/view_article.php?article_id=18297


6.9  Magnitude Earthquake Registered Near Pacific Coast, However No Tsunami Predicted
http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7004722977

Montserrat volcano spews ash and steam; scientists warn of increased activity
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/08/31/news/CB_GEN_Montserrat_Volcano.php


----------



## Luis França (7 Set 2006 às 13:03)

Alert level 4 remains hoisted over Mayon - Phivolcs
http://newsinfo.inq7.net/breakingnews/metroregions/view_article.php?article_id=19370

Indonesia raises alert level at smoking Mount Bromo volcano
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2006/9/6/apworld/20060906101325&sec=apworld


----------



## Luis França (14 Set 2006 às 17:22)

Expert predicts volcanic eruption in Adamawa, Nigeria
http://www.tribune.com.ng/14092006/news/news10.html


----------



## Luis França (19 Set 2006 às 17:55)

Geologists keep eye on Mount Douglas area in Alaska after plume sighted
http://www.ktva.com/alaska/ci_4357448

Steaming volcano attracts attention in Alaska
http://www.adn.com/news/environment/story/8207926p-8101866c.html

5.6 Magnitude Quake rocks Indonesian province of Aceh
http://www.antara.co.id/en/seenws/?id=20137


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 18:42)

2006-10-26  14:28:36.6	38.65N  15.42E  226	mb	5.9	 SICILY, ITALY

Caso para dizer, será que o Etna, Vesúvio, Stromboli ou aquele que está a emergir em frente a Nápoles vão brindar os pobres italianos?

Será que a Tv vai dizer _something about_ ?


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 20:07)

Luis França disse:


> 2006-10-26  14:28:36.6	38.65N  15.42E  226	mb	5.9	 SICILY, ITALY
> 
> Caso para dizer, será que o Etna, Vesúvio, Stromboli ou aquele que está a emergir em frente a Nápoles vão brindar os pobres italianos?
> 
> Será que a Tv vai dizer _something about_ ?



No outro dia vi na TV as imagens


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2006 às 22:03)

dj_alex disse:


> No outro dia vi na TV as imagens



Também vi imagens destas recentes erupções no canal EuroNews.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 22:20)

Também vi a notícia na Sky news e na CNN.


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 22:42)

Mas o sismo foi HOJE ...  5.9 mb


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 22:47)

Sim e eu vi hoje!  o alex é que deve estar a falar de outra notícia qualquer. 

E na RAI também já deu!


----------



## Luis França (8 Nov 2006 às 22:17)

Observem bem os sismos dos últimos dias perto de Nápoles. Algo poderá acontecer em breve!

*Preparing for the Wrath of Vesuvius*

The ground south of Mt. Vesuvius has been shaken by tremors 52 times during the last 24 hours, Italy's leading volcanologist explains. Three hundred tons of sulfur dioxide have spewed out of the crater. Other ominous signs of an impending catastrophe are mounting: The coast guard has sighted gaseous bubbles in the sea, and dead fish are floating on the waves. The water in the boroughs of Ercolano and Torre del Greco tastes sourer and sourer. And, as if that weren't enough, GPS stations have observed that the ground in the region is rising -- by no less than 20 centimetres (8 inches) in a single day.

"No doubt about it, the magma is rising," Barberi concludes. Giovanni Orsi, his colleague from Naples, is especially concerned about the crevices that are opening up on the slopes of the volcano. "We have no time to lose," he says.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/spiegel/0,1518,445941,00.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 12:21)

pode ser um sinal... mas tb pode n ser...
de qualquer forma é bom manter as populações informadas... e pelo q vejo existe já um plano de emergência...
Será q as populações têm conhecimento desse plano!!!
N me importava nada de estar em Napoles


----------



## dj_alex (9 Nov 2006 às 13:54)

Bruno Campos disse:


> pode ser um sinal... mas tb pode n ser...
> de qualquer forma é bom manter as populações informadas... e pelo q vejo existe já um plano de emergência...
> Será q as populações têm conhecimento desse plano!!!
> N me importava nada de estar em Napoles



Acho que em itália com o historial deles nesse tipo de eventos, devem conhecer bem os planos de emergencias...digo eu...Mas como é um povo latino ....


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 14:13)

Regra geral as escoadas de lava são em direcção ao mar!!!

Fica um mapa das erupções históricas do vesuvio!


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 14:16)

Uma bela cidade sob um gigante adormecido... mas de vez em quando dá alguns sinais... o problema por vezes é interpreta-los!! 







O vulcão Vesúvio, que há mais de 2 mil anos matou 3 mil habitantes de Pompéia e deixou a cidade italiana escondida durante séculos, está ameaçando os moradores mais uma vez. *Autoridades italianas estão oferecendo o equivalente a R$ 90 mil para os moradores da encosta do vulcão irem para um local mais seguro.*As equipes que monitoram as atividades do Vesúvio afirmam que ele pode entrar em erupção a qualquer momento. Atualmente, Pompéia tem uma população de 600 mil habitantes. *De acordo com a Globonews poucas pessoas demonstraram interesse me deixar suas casas.*
http://noticias.terra.com.br/mundo/interna/0,,OI270325-EI314,00.html


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 16:18)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Uma bela cidade sob um gigante adormecido... mas de vez em quando dá alguns sinais... o problema por vezes é interpreta-los!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por vezes esses incentivos tem um efeito contrário, ou seja, pessoas que vivem em outros locais podem vir a criar morada perto do vulcão com a intenção de aproveitar esses "cobres"... 
O problema do Vesúvio é ser andesítico, quando entra em erupção é sempre de maneira explosiva, e prever isso é sempre muito complicado...


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por vezes esses incentivos tem um efeito contrário, ou seja, pessoas que vivem em outros locais podem vir a criar morada perto do vulcão com a intenção de aproveitar esses "cobres"...
> O problema do Vesúvio é ser andesítico, quando entra em erupção é sempre de maneira explosiva, e prever isso é sempre muito complicado...




_O Vesúvio é um vulcão do tipo composto, que expele material em fluxo intenso. Localiza-se em Nápoles, atingindo uma altura de 1.281 metros. Antes da tragédia de Pompéia em 79, o Vesúvio encontrava-se inativo havia 1500 anos. Só foram iniciadas escavações na região em 1738. Elas revelaram ruas, paredes de edifícios e até pinturas inteiras.

Tipo de atividade vulcânica:

Segundo Lacroix é designado «Vulcano-estromboliano» *porque umas vezes existem explosões com grande produção de cinzas e lava espessa *(do tipo vulcaniano) e *outras eclodem com magma fluído*, poucas cinzas, mas muitos gases explosivos, projectando materiais sólidos (do tipo estromboliano). Segundo Scarth é Pliniano, porque a sua lava é muito fragmentada e espalha-se por uma grande área, atingindo grande espessura (pode exceder os 100 km3 de volume). A coluna de gases e cinzas pode ter alguns km de altura.

Tipo de erupção vulcânica:

O* Vesúvio é um vulcão misto*, que se encontra em margens de placas destrutivas (margens convergentes), geralmente associados a arcos insulares e a cadeias de montanhas litorais. O magma, rico em sílica, tem essencialmente origem no material da própria placa. As lavas produzidas são muito viscosas e solidificam rapidamente, formando um relevo vulcânico com vertentes abruptas. Segundo outros autores o vulcão é considerado explosivo, mas tendo em conta que, ao longo do seu período de actividade, ocorreram erupções alternadas, é mais correcto designá-lo por misto._

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesúvio


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 17:11)

Bruno Campos disse:


> _O Vesúvio é um vulcão do tipo composto, que expele material em fluxo intenso. Localiza-se em Nápoles, atingindo uma altura de 1.281 metros. Antes da tragédia de Pompéia em 79, o Vesúvio encontrava-se inativo havia 1500 anos. Só foram iniciadas escavações na região em 1738. Elas revelaram ruas, paredes de edifícios e até pinturas inteiras.
> 
> Tipo de atividade vulcânica:
> 
> ...




ok, os meus termos é que começam a estar desactualizados.  De grosso modo, os vulcões podem ser andesítico (mais viscosos e onde o magma se vai acumulando na câmara magmática, ganhando pressão) ou basálticos (mais fluídos tipo os do Hawai). Mas claro, outra terminologia pode ser utilizada para defenir o mesmo tipo de vulcão...


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2006 às 18:36)

Boas Luis!

Se não és tu até ando a leste dos riscos vulcânicos, impressionou-me esta noticia e o facto de terem registado uma subida de 20 cm num dia  e a bolhas na água, pq são indicativos que existe muita pressão debaixo da área:
Pode ser a qq momento que a panela de pressão rebente


----------



## Santos (9 Nov 2006 às 21:46)

Obrigado pela fantástica informação Luis.
Salvo erro Pompeia no Império Romano já foi destruída pelo Vesuvio


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 22:33)

Vamos ver o que dá! Mas pelos sinais dele, coisa boa não vem ai com certeza, esperemos que os italianos não descurem a capacidade do vulcão!


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2006 às 01:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vamos ver o que dá! Mas pelos sinais dele, coisa boa não vem ai com certeza, esperemos que os italianos não descurem a capacidade do vulcão!



Infelizmente as pessoas se habituam a uma certa rotina, porque passam os anos e embora informem que algo pode ocorrer, no dia a dia nada vêm, com alguns sinais de aviso falsos pelo meio. 
Chegará o dia em que o aviso será ignorado, e o desastre irá bater à porta, com a violência que achavam impossível de ocorrer. O mundo, infelizmente, precisa destes abanos de tempos a tempos para acordar, porque facilmente adormece e subestima a força da Natureza. Assim foi com o Tsunami em Java, assim foi com o Katrina nos EUA.... E assim se faz a história do mundo...
(E não ando a ler o Apocalipse como como possa parecer )


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 08:16)

Erupções vulcânicas criam «mini-buracos» na atmosfera
2006-11-09

Gases vulcânicos levam à formação de partículas de gelo e ácido nítrico 
Os gases libertados durante as erupções vulcânicas aceleram reacções que levam à destruição da camada de ozono, indica um estudo conjunto de investigadores das universidades de Cambridge e Oxford, no Reino Unido. Segundo este trabalho, dirigido por Genevieve Millard, do Departamento de Ciências da Vida da Universidade de Cambridge, até erupções vulcânicas relati vamente pequenas podem destruir o ozono e criar "mini-buracos" na estratosfera. Anteriormente os cientistas tinham-se concentrado nos efeitos climáticos das pequenas partículas de sulfato vulcânico criadas pelo dióxido sulfúrico em itido durante as erupções. 



Agora, ao analisarem dados de uma erupção do vulcão Hekla (Islândia) no ano 2000, os investigadores constataram pela primeira vez que os gases vulcânicos podem também levar à formação de partículas de gelo e ácido nítrico. "Trata-se de uma descoberta crítica, porque essas partículas activam gases clorados vulcânicos, acelerando reacções que levam à destruição do ozono", assinala o estudo, divulgado pelo centro europeu de informações científicas "AlphaGalileo". 

"Mostrámos pela primeira vez que as erupções vulcânicas que penetram na estratosfera podem levar à formação do tipo de nuvens que promovem reacções com gases clorados vulcânicos. Esses gases destroem ozono estratosférico e conduzem à formação de mini-buracos de ozono" - afirmou a professora Millard. 

As perdas de ozono causadas pela pequena erupção do Hekla duraram cerca de duas semanas, restabelecendo-se depois a normalidade. Foi a primeira vez que se observou a remoção completa de ozono local depois de uma erupção vulcânica. "Queremos agora saber o que poderá acontecer à camada de ozono depois d e uma erupção muito maior", adiantou David Pyle, da Universidade de Oxford, que coordenou o projecto. 

"Haverá por exemplo perda significativa de ozono, e aumento das radiação ultravioleta, a baixas latitudes, após grandes erupções? - Queremos compreender isto, para podermos ter uma imagem melhor tanto do que poderá ter acontecido no passado e do que poderá acontecer no futuro", assinalou. 

http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=9620&op=all


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 08:20)

Santos disse:


> Obrigado pela fantástica informação Luis.
> Salvo erro Pompeia no Império Romano já foi destruída pelo Vesuvio



N é erro n...

_*A sua erupção mais intensa ocorreu no dia 24 de agosto do ano de 79*, quando o vulcão entrou em erupção e a lava quente cobriu as cidades de *Pompéia* e Herculano com uma camada de dois metros de espessura. Em seguida, o vulcão lançou cinzas e pedras que formaram outra camada de dez a quinze metros. Entre 20 mil e 30 mil habitantes morreram sufocados pelas cinzas ou sob os tectos das casas que desabavam.

• Os documentos históricos dizem que a tragédia do ano 79 aconteceu num tempo relativamente curto. A erupção começou às 13h de 24 de Agosto, quando o Vesúvio expeliu uma nuvem super aquecida. Doze horas depois, com a erupção já teriam morrido milhares de pessoas._

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesúvio

Todo o sul da europa sofreu consequências dessas cinzas lançadas pra atmosfera, que chegaram até constantinopla (istambul)


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 08:34)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Infelizmente as pessoas se habituam a uma certa rotina, porque passam os anos e embora informem que algo pode ocorrer, no dia a dia nada vêm, com alguns sinais de aviso falsos pelo meio.
> Chegará o dia em que o aviso será ignorado, e o desastre irá bater à porta, com a violência que achavam impossível de ocorrer. O mundo, infelizmente, precisa destes abanos de tempos a tempos para acordar, porque facilmente adormece e subestima a força da Natureza. Assim foi com o Tsunami em Java, assim foi com o Katrina nos EUA.... E assim se faz a história do mundo...
> (E não ando a ler o Apocalipse como como possa parecer )



Todos nós somos um pouco assim... mas felizmente existem casos em que as experiências e a cultura se transmite de gerações em gerações! O caso de uma tribo indonésia que soube interpretar o sismo e consequente tsunami de Java, e todos se refugiaram antes de chegarem as primeiras ondas! Regra geral, nós humanos não temos uma cultura e percepção do Risco! Se nos batessem à porta a dizer FUJAM VEM AÍ UM TSUNAMI! Quantos de nós acreditavam!!!!

Vou contar um episódio que se passou com o Prof. Fernando Rebelo, que para quem não sabe é uma das pessoas mais influentes em Portugal no estudo de Riscos Naturais. Com tantos anos de experiencia e estudo em riscos, uma certa altura estava no porto e estava a dormir. nisto sentiu a terra a tremer (era um sismo) e a primeira coisa errada que fez foi vir espreitar à janela a ver o que é que se estava a passar cá fora!!!!

Estes últimos episodios de inundações no centro e sul do país... quantas delas não são recorrentes... e as pessoas já deviam saber desse risco e estarem preparadas para o mitigar da melhor forma...

Desculpem lá o desabafo....


----------

